# Miel de abeja



## Eva Maria

Es el ingrediente de un menú.

Mi duda consiste en que traducir "Miel de abeja" por "Bee honey" me parece que queda como pobre.

Could I translate it as "Natural bee honey"? 

¿Cúal de las dos formas quedaría mejor en la carta de un restaurante?

EM


----------



## el tigre español

You might just say 'natural honey' because I think all honey comes from bees


----------



## nykta

Just plain "honey" sounds best to me -- anything mentioning bees sounds redundant. If you know what kind of flower's nectar the honey comes from, though, that's often specified to add a touch of fanciness -- clover honey, orange blossom honey, etc...


----------



## Mrs.G

En ingles, toda "honey" es de abeja no?  Entonces decir solo "honey" estaria bien solo que quisieras indicar una clase de abeja en particular.

Mi opinion como yo entenderia "honey" como miel de abeja si lo leyera en un menu.


----------



## el tigre español

Good point. I was just thinking that (it sounding redundant)


----------



## Camilo1964

Hola

Según Wikipedia y el National Honey Board sólo puede llamarse miel (Honey) a: "...the substance made when the nectar and sweet deposits from plants are gathered, modified and stored in the honeycomb by honey bees." Así que creo que no es necesario utilizar la expresión Miel _de Abeja_.

Si quieres enfatizar que se trata de un producto natural, no intervenido químicamente, la propia Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey) sugiere _Organic Honey_.

Saludos,

Camilo

P.S. Por cierto, yo creí que era una redundancia innecesaria lo _de abeja_, pero preguntando me he enterado que las avispas también producen miel, así que el asunto no es tan obvio.


----------



## Mrs.G

y en ingles, como se diria "avispa"?   Seria "wasp"?


----------



## Camilo1964

Mrs.G said:


> y en ingles, como se diria "avispa"? Seria "wasp"?


Exactamente! Y aquí dejo un artículo sobre las propiedades nutritivas de la miel de avispa: http://www.umsl.edu/~biojhunt/Number 64.pdf

Saludos,

Camilo


----------



## pejeman

*Según el siguiente diccionario, hay varias clases de honeys y claro, varias clases de abejas. (The free dictionary)*

*hon·eyplay_w("H0262700")*(h
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





n
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







) 
_n._ _pl._ *hon·eys* *1. **a. *A sweet yellowish or brownish viscid fluid produced by various bees from the nectar of flowers and used as food.
*b. *A similar substance made by certain other insects.

*2. *A sweet substance, such as nectar.


Saludos.

P.D. La liga se vino con la copia que hice del freedictionary, de manera involuntaria. Creo que no conduce a nada. Vale.


----------



## Eva Maria

el tigre español said:


> You might just say 'natural honey' because I think all honey comes from bees


Thanks Tigre

Yes, it sounds silly, but there's also the "acacia honey", que no proviene de las abejas, sino que es la savia de un árbol, pero a la que llaman "miel".





nykta said:


> Just plain "honey" sounds best to me -- anything mentioning bees sounds redundant. If you know what kind of flower's nectar the honey comes from, though, that's often specified to add a touch of fanciness -- clover honey, orange blossom honey, etc...


Thanks Nykta. It should have been obvious to the menu writers! 





Mrs.G said:


> En ingles, toda "honey" es de abeja no? Entonces decir solo "honey" estaria bien solo que quisieras indicar una clase de abeja en particular.
> 
> Mi opinion como yo entenderia "honey" como miel de abeja si lo leyera en un menu.


Ms. G,

Es que las cartas de estos restaurantes pijos / posh se caracterizan por platos con los nombres e ingredientes más exóticos posibles. ¿Y qué hay de más exótico que una "miel natural", "natural honey", fabricada por las abejas y no en una fábrica industrial? Ja ja ja.





Camilo1964 said:


> Según Wikipedia y el National Honey Board sólo puede llamarse miel (Honey) a: "...the substance made when the nectar and sweet deposits from plants are gathered, modified and stored in the honeycomb by honey bees." Así que creo que no es necesario utilizar la expresión Miel _de Abeja_.
> 
> Si quieres enfatizar que se trata de un producto natural, no intervenido químicamente, la propia Wikipedia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honey) sugiere _Organic Honey_.


Camilo, Yes, "organic honey" sería ideal, sino fuera que esta miel no es biológica y/o ecológica.

Thanks,

EM

P.S. Por cierto, yo creí que era una redundancia innecesaria lo _de abeja_, pero preguntando me he enterado que las avispas también producen miel, así que el asunto no es tan obvio.


----------



## el tigre español

Es verdad y por eso los platos cuestan mucho más!


----------



## Eva Maria

Mrs.G said:


> y en ingles, como se diria "avispa"? Seria "wasp"?


Yes, it's wasp. Como no hacen miel, no existe la "Wasp honey"!





Camilo1964 said:


> Exactamente! Y aquí dejo un artículo sobre las propiedades nutritivas de la miel de avispa: http://www.umsl.edu/~biojhunt/Number 64.pdf


MOMENTO! Yo creía que las avispas no fabricaban miel. Si existe la miel de avispa, entonces si sería lógico lo de "miel de abeja" y "bee honey"?





pejeman said:


> Según el siguiente diccionario, hay varias clases de honeys y claro, varias clases de abejas. (The free dictionary)
> 
> hon·eyplay_w("H0262700")(h
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> n
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> _n._ _pl._ *hon·eys* *1. **a. *A sweet yellowish or brownish viscid fluid produced by various bees from the nectar of flowers and used as food.
> *b. *A similar substance made by certain other insects.
> 
> *2. *A sweet substance, such as nectar.


Aha! Gracias, PJMN. Bueno, creo que pondré "Natural honey", que ya no recuerdo quién me ha sugerido.

EM


----------



## cherryblossom417

Me parece que 'miel de abeja' es un término fosilizado en español, es una redundancia pura y simple.  Si existiera miel de otra cosa que no fuera de abeja me imagino que se le podría poner al lado miel de qué, pero mientras no se especifique en inglés se entiende que es miel de abeja.  En mi opinión 'honey' se debe dejar así y ya.  No hay que ponerle nada del tipo de flor ni otras cosas porque en el original no había nada de eso.  Se puede tomar 'miel de abeja' como un concepto completo que significa 'honey' en inglés.


----------



## Eva Maria

cherryblossom417 said:


> Me parece que 'miel de abeja' es un término fosilizado en español, es una redundancia pura y simple. Si existiera miel de otra cosa que no fuera de abeja me imagino que se le podría poner al lado miel de qué, pero mientras no se especifique en inglés se entiende que es miel de abeja. En mi opinión 'honey' se debe dejar así y ya. No hay que ponerle nada del tipo de flor ni otras cosas porque en el original no había nada de eso. Se puede tomar 'miel de abeja' como un concepto completo que significa 'honey' en inglés.


 
Cherry,

Tienes razón. Es una de esas frases hechas que se mantienen en el tiempo. Imagino un/a campesina/o de antaño llevando a la ciudad cestos llenos de tarros con "miel pura" (otra de esas frases hechas, como "miel natural", porque, ¿acaso la miel puede no ser pura y no ser natural?), y anunciando a voz en grito: "Miel de abeeeejaaaa!!!", para recalcar que era la que venía del pueblo y no estaba manipulada por la industria.

Thank you for your interesting comment!

EM


----------



## pejeman

Eva Maria said:


> MOMENTO! Yo creía que las avispas no fabricaban miel. Si existe la miel de avispa, entonces si sería lógico lo de "miel de abeja" y "bee honey"?
> 
> EM


 
Tal vez no hayas leído esta parte del Evangelio según San Mateo:

"4 Tenía Juan su vestido hecho de pelos de camello, con un cinturón de cuero a sus lomos, y su 
comida eran langostas y *miel silvestre."*

A mí me explicaron en la escuela lasallista que esa miel era precisamente de avispa.

Por otra parte, está enraizado en el habla mexicana llamar "miel" a la de maple (arce) últimamente se ofrece en el mercado miel de agave. Y en la industria azucarera se habla de mieles incristalizables. Y también hay miel de maíz. Y hay lunas de miel. Algunas son de _apis melífera_ y otras tal vez resulten de avispas o bitaches, como les decimos en mi estado de Sonora.

Saludos que espero no se vuelvan empalagosos.


----------



## Eva Maria

pejeman said:


> Tal vez no hayas leído esta parte del Evangelio según San Mateo:
> 
> "4 Tenía Juan su vestido hecho de pelos de camello, con un cinturón de cuero a sus lomos, y su
> comida eran langostas y *miel silvestre."*
> 
> A mí me explicaron en la escuela lasallista que esa miel era precisamente de avispa.
> 
> Por otra parte, está enraizado en el habla mexicana llamar "miel" a la de maple (arce) últimamente se ofrece en el mercado miel de agave. Y en la industria azucarera se habla de mieles incristalizables. Y también hay miel de maíz. Y hay lunas de miel. Algunas son de _apis melífera_ y otras tal vez resulten de avispas o bitaches, como les decimos en mi estado de Sonora.
> 
> Saludos que espero no se vuelvan empalagosos.


 
Sí, la miel de arce para cubrir las tortitas. Y miel de trigo. Y lunas de _hiel._

Y la de dulces postres (y _juegos_) que se pueden hacer con miel!

Thanks for your comments,

EM


----------



## nzattitude

Short answer: 

1 use the word "honey"on its own for bee honey. Eg ""My grandfather's favorite drink was lemon and honey in hot water. "" If it is from a bee it does not need to be described futher unless to contrast with something else. 

2 use a qualifier for other substances like honey but from other sources eg ""My grandmother used to make delicious lemon honey."" [Lemon honey is a kind of jam made with sugar and lemons, which looks like regular honey but tastes lemony. ]

Hope that is helpful


----------



## loladamore

I agree with nzattitude: "honey" for honey made by bees; qualify any other kind of honey or sticky syrupy substance.


----------



## avivir

I agree "natural bee honey" sounds odd because we would automatically think the honey would have been made by bees. The honey they are serving at my local McDonald's is not entirely from bees but it is also definitely not natural. By saying natural bee honey it sounds like you're saying the bees are natural (instead of being robot bees). You could say natural honey made by bees or natural bee-made honey. But the majority of people would find that funny, as most of us know nothing about wasp honey. Better to just say something like pure natural honey or all-natural honey.  

"Acacia honey" isn't correctly stated. Miel from cacti or agave would be juice. Miel from trees se llama "sap" (como sale del arbol) or "syrup" (cocido). The sap is sweet and then there is a cooking process that condenses it and makes it even sweeter. Miel de maple that you put on pancakes is "maple syrup". I do so miss the maple trees back home where I was born...

Miel de agave is sweet, so it could be "juice" or "nectar". Sounds yummy.

miel de acacia = acacia sap


----------



## pejeman

avivir said:


> "Acacia honey" isn't correctly stated. Miel from cacti or agave would be juice. Miel from trees se llama "sap" (como sale del arbol) or "syrup" (cocido). The sap is sweet and then there is a cooking process that condenses it and makes it even sweeter. Miel de maple that you put on pancakes is "maple syrup". I do so miss the maple trees back home where I was born...


 
Yo creo que estamos ante un caso en el que el español es más detallado o preciso que el inglés, por lo menos en México, al revés de lo usual.

En México sí decimos "miel de abeja", "miel de maple (no he escuchado "de arce", que sería lo correcto), etc. Si te comes un pan francés (french toast) y pides miel y no especificas que sea de abeja, te pueden traer cualquier menjurje de esos que producen las transnacionales. Y en cuanto a lo de _sap,_ en México y creo que en ninguna otra parte, jamás he escuchado que alguien pida u ofrezca savia de algo. Siempre miel de eso.

Saludos.


----------



## Eva Maria

nzattitude said:


> Short answer:
> 
> 1 use the word "honey"on its own for bee honey. Eg ""My grandfather's favorite drink was lemon and honey in hot water. "" If it is from a bee it does not need to be described futher unless to contrast with something else.
> 
> 2 use a qualifier for other substances like honey but from other sources eg ""My grandmother used to make delicious lemon honey."" [Lemon honey is a kind of jam made with sugar and lemons, which looks like regular honey but tastes lemony. ]
> 
> Hope that is helpful


N, There are too many things called "honey" which are not honey!





loladamore said:


> I agree with nzattitude: "honey" for honey made by bees; qualify any other kind of honey or sticky syrupy substance.


Lola d'Amore, "A buena entendedora, pocas palabras bastan."





avivir said:


> I agree "natural bee honey" sounds odd because we would automatically think the honey would have been made by bees. The honey they are serving at my local McDonald's is not entirely from bees but it is also definitely not natural. By saying natural bee honey it sounds like you're saying the bees are natural (instead of being robot bees). You could say natural honey made by bees or natural bee-made honey. But the majority of people would find that funny, as most of us know nothing about wasp honey. Better to just say something like pure natural honey or all-natural honey.
> 
> "Acacia honey" isn't correctly stated. Miel from cacti or agave would be juice. Miel from trees se llama "sap" (como sale del arbol) or "syrup" (cocido). The sap is sweet and then there is a cooking process that condenses it and makes it even sweeter. Miel de maple that you put on pancakes is "maple syrup". I do so miss the maple trees back home where I was born...


 Yes, ¡A Vivir! "Pure natural honey" is a good idea to describe the ingredient in the posh menu.

Thanks,
EM


----------



## avivir

pejeman said:


> Yo creo que estamos ante un caso en el que el español es más detallado o preciso que el inglés, por lo menos en México, al revés de lo usual.
> 
> En México sí decimos "miel de abeja", "miel de maple (no he escuchado "de arce", que sería lo correcto), etc. Si te comes un pan francés (french toast) y pides miel y no especificas que sea de abeja, te pueden traer cualquier menjurje de esos que producen las transnacionales. Y en cuanto a lo de _sap,_ en México y creo que en ninguna otra parte, jamás he escuchado que alguien pida u ofrezca savia de algo. Siempre miel de eso.
> 
> Saludos.


 
El _sap_ no se come sin refinar -- _sap_ es el liquido natural como "sangre" de un arbol. Se cocina el _sap_ para elaborar _syrup_. _Maple syrup_, por ejemplo, que es el mas conicido de los _syrups_. Se puede elaborar _syrup_ tambien de los jugos de una fruta, pero en este caso tambien es algo elaborado y cocido. En cambio _Honey_ no se tiene que cocer para comerlo, se puede comer así como viene de la colmena. Por eso dicen que los infantes no deben de comer miel de abeja crudo o simple, solo si es ingrediente en otra cosa que es bien cocida.

En un restaurant para poner en tu pan francés si quieres maple syrup (el sabor mas usual) vas a decir: Bring me some syrup, please. O si quieres syrup de otro sabor como de fresas vas a decir: Bring me some strawberry syrup, please. Si quieres miel de abeja vas a decir: Bring me some honey, please. El _honey_ no puede ser de otros sabores y no puede ser algo que viene del liquido o jugo de un arbol o de una fruta. Tiene que provenir de un insecta (abeja, normalmente).


----------



## pejeman

avivir said:


> El _sap_ no se come sin refinar -- _sap_ es el liquido natural como "sangre" de un arbol.
> 
> Eso es lo que se llama "savia".
> 
> _Honey_ no se tiene que cocer para comerlo, se puede comer así como viene de la colmena.
> 
> Nada más hay que quitarle la cera (wax). Yo le he hecho, tras ahumar a las abejas.
> 
> 
> Por eso dicen que los infantes no deben de comer miel de abeja crudo o simple, solo si es ingrediente en otra cosa que es bien cocida.
> 
> Mis hijos no la tomaron ni cruda, ni purificada.
> 
> En un restaurant para poner en tu pan francés si quieres maple syrup (el sabor mas usual) vas a decir: Bring me some syrup, please. O si quieres syrup de otro sabor como de fresas vas a decir: Bring me some strawberry syrup, please. Si quieres miel de abeja vas a decir: Bring me some honey, please. El _honey_ no puede ser de otros sabores y no puede ser algo que viene del liquido o jugo de un arbol o de una fruta. Tiene que provenir de un insecta (abeja, normalmente).
> 
> Lo anterior, en un país de habla inglesa, por supuesto. No en México. Aquí si sólo pides miel, te pueden traer de arce (maple) o de abeja o como dije, cualquier otro menjurje de origen dudoso. Yo te sugiero ser específica y decir "miel de abeja", si tú quieres recibir "honey".


 

Cheers.


----------



## Eva Maria

pejeman said:


> Cheers.


 

Guys!!!!!

Tranquillité, egalité, fraternité!!!! (Tradu: Tranki Tronkos!)

You both are right, but in your own countries.

Thank you both for your interesting and complete explanations!

EM


----------



## pejeman

Eva Maria said:


> Guys!!!!!
> 
> Tranquillité, egalité, fraternité!!!! (Tradu: Tranki Tronkos!)
> 
> You both are right, but in your own countries.
> 
> Thank you both for your interesting and complete explanations!
> 
> EM


 
Gracias por los buenos oficios. No pasa nada, que esto es miel sobre hojuelas.

*miel**.*
(Del lat. _mel, mellis_).

*1. *f. Sustancia viscosa, amarillenta y muy dulce, que producen las abejas transformando en su estómago el néctar de las flores, y devolviéndolo por la boca para llenar con él los panales y que sirva de alimento a las crías.
*2. *f. Jarabe saturado obtenido entre dos cristalizaciones o cocciones sucesivas en la fabricación del azúcar.
*~** de barrillos.*
*1. *f. La que sale del pan de azúcar después de puesto el barro para blanquearlo.
*~** de blanco.*
*1. *f._ Hond._ *miel* (‖ de las abejas).
*~** de caldera.*
*1. *f. *miel de caña.*
*~** de caña, *o*~** de cañas.*
*1. *f. Licor espeso que destila del zumo de las cañas dulces cuando se echa en las formas o bocoyes para cuajar los pilones de azúcar.
*~** de caras.*
*1. *f. La última que destila el azúcar después de seco el barro.
*~** de claros.*
*1. *f. La que se hace cociendo de nuevo las espumas del azúcar.
*~** de furos.*
*1. *f. Melaza que escurre del azúcar por la abertura que tienen en la parte inferior los moldes de los pilones.
*~** de prima.*
*1. *f. *miel de caña.*
*~** nueva.*
*1. *f. *miel* (‖ jarabe saturado).
*~** rosada.*
*1. *f. Preparación farmacéutica de *miel* batida con agua de rosas y hervida después hasta que adquiere consistencia de jarabe. Es un colutorio muy usado.
*~** silvestre.*
*1. *f. La que labran las abejas en los huecos de los árboles o de las peñas.
*2. *f._ Am._ La que labran en los árboles *unas avispas negras*, del tamaño de las moscas, que sale muy oscura.
*~** virgen.*
*1. *f. La más pura, que fluye naturalmente de los panales sacados de las colmenas, sin prensarlos ni derretirlos.
*dejar *a alguien* con la **~** en los labios.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Privarle de lo que empezaba a gustar y disfrutar.
*hacerse *alguien* de **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. Portarse más blanda y suavemente de lo que conviene.
*~** sobre hojuelas.*
*1. *expr. coloq. U. para expresar que una cosa añade a otra nuevo realce o atractivo.
*quedarse *alguien* a media **~**.*
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Empezar a gustar un manjar o a satisfacer un deseo, y verse repentinamente interrumpido antes de quedar satisfecho.
*ser de **~**es *algo.
*1. *loc. verb. coloq. Ser muy gustoso, suave, dulce y deleitable.
*vender *alguien*~** al colmenero.*
*1. *loc. verb. Vender géneros a quien está sobrado de ellos, o pretender dar noticias a quien está mejor enterado que él.
□ V. 
*dedada de **miel*
*luna de **miel*


----------



## avivir

de acuerdo, no fue mi intencion pelear, solo quise hablar de las diferencias porque trabajaba mucho tiempo en un restaurant de "pancakes" aqui en EEUU y siempre notaba que las personas de habla hispana, quienes eran recien llegadas en este pais, que habian escuchado de una miel especial para pancakes, pero se quedaban triste cuando pidieron "honey" y la mesera les entregaba miel de abeja y no miel de maple como querian probar con sus hojuelas    mmmmmmmm


----------



## Eva Maria

avivir said:


> de acuerdo, no fue mi intencion pelear, solo quise hablar de las diferencias porque trabajaba mucho tiempo en un restaurant de "pancakes" aqui en EEUU y siempre notaba que las personas de habla hispana, quienes eran recien llegadas en este pais, que habian escuchado de una miel especial para pancakes, pero se quedaban triste cuando pidieron "honey" y la mesera les entregaba miel de abeja y no miel de maple como querian probar con sus hojuelas  mmmmmmmm


Yes, ¡qué rica!

Sólo de pensar en cualquier miel proveniente de animal o vegetal, líquida y dorada, cayendo encima de lo que sea hecho con cereales...... Yuuum!!





pejeman said:


> Gracias por los buenos oficios. No pasa nada, que esto es miel sobre hojuelas.
> 
> *miel**.*
> (Del lat. _mel, mellis_).http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltObt...&SUPIND=0&CAREXT=10000&NEDIC=No#luna_de_miel.


Peje, ¡T'has pasao! ¡Cuánta información!

Y encima todavía no he podido ir a comer!

Thanks,

EM


----------



## kenaida

hola, talvez es muy tarde, perdon por irrumpir pero es que tengo una duda pertinente a este hilo, es la siguiente:

Miel virgen de abeja

Ví que enia en uno de los comentario pero estaba en español me gustaría saber si esta bien utilizar *virgin honey*.

Lo anterior es por que se estan describiendo los ingredientes de un producto y el dueño quiere que se especifique asi, como en lo que decian de los restaurantes y que quede "fancy".

Gracias por suatención y disculpen las molestias


----------



## eli-chi

kenaida:
Pienso que es perfectamente posible, debido al significado que tiene como adjetivo:
adjective
1 [ attrib. ] being, relating to, or appropriate for a virgin : his virgin bride.
2 not yet touched, used, or exploited : acres of virgin forests | virgin snow.
• (of clay) not yet fired.
• (of wool) not yet, or only once, spun or woven.
• (of olive oil) obtained from the first pressing of olives.
• (of metal) made from ore by smelting.

Podrías abundar explicando qué debe entenderse por "virgin honey". 

Sin ánimo de polemizar, agrego esto:
honey |ˈhənē|
noun ( pl. -eys)
1 a sweet, sticky, yellowish-brown fluid made by bees and other insects from nectar collected from flowers.
• this substance used as food, typically as a sweetener : his pancake is sometimes smeared with jam or honey.
• a yellowish-brown or golden color : [as adj. ] her honey skin.
• *any sweet substance similar to bees' honey.*

Sin ir más lejos, acá tenemos "miel de palma".

¡Ah! Casi olvido esto: 
_informal_ an excellent example of something : it's one honey of an adaptation.
• darling; sweetheart (usually as a form of address) : *hi, honey! 
*


----------



## avivir

realmente creo que "virgin honey" solo es algo que estan copiando a "virgin olive oil" por que la gente puede saber si dice "virgin olive oil" o hasta "extra virgin olive oil" que es de mas alta calidad. 
"virgin olive oil" ya no se refiere a que era de la primera cosecha de los olivos. yo no se si en los tiempos antiguos si significaba eso pero si se que hoy en dia eso lo que quiere decir es que desde la fabrica esta certificado no tener tanta acidez, o sea, tiene un sabor mas rico. 
me parece en poner "virgin honey" en la botella de miel de abeja, solo es un truco que la gente pueda pensar que este esta certificado de su calidad, y cobrar mas por el. 
la verdad no existen reglas y leyes por calificar que sera "virgin honey", como si hay para certificar el aceite de olivo.


----------



## eli-chi

avivir said:


> realmente creo que "virgin honey" solo es algo que estan copiando a "virgin olive oil" por que la gente puede saber si dice "virgin olive oil" o hasta "extra virgin olive oil" que es de mas alta calidad.
> "virgin olive oil" ya no se refiere a que era de la primera cosecha de los olivos. yo no se si en los tiempos antiguos si significaba eso pero si se que hoy en dia eso lo que quiere decir es que desde la fabrica esta certificado no tener tanta acidez, o sea, tiene un sabor mas rico.
> me parece en poner "virgin honey" en la botella de miel de abeja, solo es un truco que la gente pueda pensar que este esta certificado de su calidad, y cobrar mas por el.
> la verdad no existen reglas y leyes por calificar que sera "virgin honey", como si hay para certificar el aceite de olivo.


Para nosotros existe la llamada "miel virgen":
*~** virgen.*
*1. *f. La más pura, que fluye naturalmente de los panales sacados de las colmenas, sin prensarlos ni derretirlos.
Entiendo que es para la carta de un restaurtant.  De ahí que sugerí esto:
*Podrías abundar explicando qué debe entenderse por "virgin honey".
*El dueño del restaurant es quien solicita esto.   Supongo que él sabrá a lo que se arriesga si lo hace sólo para que su carta quede "fancy".


----------



## kenaida

Muchas gracias por todo Eli-chi 

Gracias por tus explicaciones me estan sirviendo justo ahora.

Saludos.


----------



## eli-chi

kenaida said:


> Muchas gracias por todo Eli-chi
> 
> Gracias por tus explicaciones me estan sirviendo justo ahora.
> 
> Saludos.


Fue un agrado.  Saludos para ti también, kenaida.


----------

